# Good Ole' 2.0L Golf



## kayrab9000 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm hoping to change the oil this weekend in my 1995 Golf 2.0L.

I have a budget of about $50 but I don't want to spend that much if I don't need to

Questions :

How many quarts do I use?

Best oil for high miles 157,000 + (Type and Brand)

Best oil filter that I could get without ordering one online(Napa, AA, AZ, some VW dealers are in my general area)


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

For that engine, and your climate, I'd probably go with Mobil1 High Mileage 5w-30. 5qt bottles are cheap at Walmart.
Get whatever Mann or Mahle filter that NAPA has in stock for your car, or an OEM filter from the dealer. NAPA will probably be a bit cheaper, and either filter is as good as OEM. If you want to save a dollar or two, NAPA Gold filters are also very good.
You've probably already done your change, but keep this in mind. :beer:


----------

